# Mtb-cup-saar



## Georg Ulrich (12. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ab sofort kann angemeldet werden. *www.rsf-niederlinxweiler.de*


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juni 2005)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass es nach der neuen ausschreibung doch keine hobby-wertung beim ersten lauf gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juni 2005)

Sieht wohl so aus, gibts denn dann überhaupt eine Wertung der Hobbyklasse, ausserhalb der Meisterschaften?

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (7. Juni 2005)

Steht doch da, dass für den Saar Cup alle Gewertet werden. Nur für die SW und LV Meisterschaften nicht... 
Wie gesagt, wir bräuchten noch ein paar Leute, die unsere Räder putzen...   

Gruß


----------



## Xededen (7. Juni 2005)

Limit hats erfasst...

Es wird immer 2 Wertungen geben. Eine für die SWD und eine für den Mtb-Cup Saar. Die SWD ist nur für Lizenzfahrer und bei dem Mtb-Cup-Saar werden (wie letztes Jahr auch schon) Hobby und Lizenzfahrer zusammen gewertet. Nur der Start wird in 2 Blöcken stattfinden.
Wenn Ihr euch mal die Klasseneinteilungen und den Zeitplan anschaut werdet ihr feststellen, dass da nichts mehr reinpasst.
Es gibt zu jedem Rennen eine Ehrung SWD und Mtb-Cup-Saar. Da passt keine Hobbyfahrerwertung und -ehrung mehr rein....


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juni 2005)

Ahh, dann dürfen die Lizenzler also mit ein wenig Vorsprung starten, damit sie auch eine Chance haben 
Ich seh schon, ihr wollt mich wieder mit Gewalt zum Bier zapfenden, endlose Dikusionen über den Vorstand führenden, Freundin zum Kuchen backen überredenden und zahlenden Vereinskameraden machen. Aber so leicht geb ich mich nicht geschlagen - über 20 Jahre Mitglied in div. Sportvereinen prägen  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (7. Juni 2005)

Das darfst du auch bei uns werden...

Ich würd mich aber schon mit einem Bier trinkenden, Kuchenessenden, nicht beschwerenden Einheimischen zufrieden geben


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juni 2005)

das stand in der alten ausschreibung anders drin   
aber wenn der schei$$ bdr irgendwo die finger drin hat... aufeinmal könnten fahrer auf die idee kommen, dass man zum spass haben keine lizens haben muss. das bezieht sich jetzt auf die südwest-meisterschaft.
dann denkt mal alle daran "in sportkleidung" zu erscheinen, sonst gibts mecker von den bierbauch-funktionären !!!

dass der saar-cup wie gehabt gewertet wird, war klar.


----------



## Georg Ulrich (8. Juni 2005)

In der Ausschreibung heißt es:
Das Starterfeld geht  in 2 Startblocks ins Rennen.
	1. Block = Lizenzfahrer  	(Startnummern rot)
	2. Block = Hobbyfahrer	(Startnummern blau)

Beide Blocks werden zur gleichen Zeit gestartet. Es gibt keine Startzeitverschiebung. Lediglich werden die Lizenzfaher zuerst zur Startlinie gebeten.


----------



## leeqwar (8. Juni 2005)

Georg Ulrich schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ausschreibung heißt es:
> Das Starterfeld geht  in 2 Startblocks ins Rennen.
> 1. Block = Lizenzfahrer  	(Startnummern rot)
> 2. Block = Hobbyfahrer	(Startnummern blau)
> ...



die ansonsten super organisierte veranstaltung wurde letztes jahr lediglich durch die probleme bei der "erzwungenen" startaufstellung im zweiten lauf getrübt. da hätte es kurz nach der einfahrt in den trail beinahe sowas von gekracht, weil langsame fahrer nach vorne gestell wurden...   

desweiteren ist es für die cup-wertung nicht unbedingt fair. aber man kann nunmal nicht beides. einerseits eine für die breite masse attraktive veranstaltung, die den mtb-sport fördert und andererseits sich dem bdr beugen.

ich finde es gut, dass der emc diesbezüglich in die richtigere richtung geht.


----------



## Xededen (8. Juni 2005)

Findest du die Startregelung unfair ? Also das is ein wenig übertrieben, die Hobbyfahrer stehen doch nur ca. 5 m hinter den Lizenzfahrer. 
In der Regel sind die Lizenzfahrer auch schneller als die Hobbyfahrer  . Und wer als  Hobbyfahrer noch alle Lizenzfahrer überholen kann sollte sich mal überlegen ebenfalls ne Lizenz zu nehmen    
Also ich seh da kein Problem. Und inwiefern findest du es beim EMC besser? Da kommt es doch auch regelmässig zu Rangeleien am Start.....

Ich geh jetzt radeln,  ohne Regeln vom BDR oder sonst wem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juni 2005)

Wir Hobbyfahrer werden ständig diskriminiert, wir sollten uns organisieren und dagegen vorgehen - wie wärs mit Oxymoron.e.V.? 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (8. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Findest du die Startregelung unfair ? Also das is ein wenig übertrieben, die Hobbyfahrer stehen doch nur ca. 5 m hinter den Lizenzfahrer.
> In der Regel sind die Lizenzfahrer auch schneller als die Hobbyfahrer  . Und wer als  Hobbyfahrer noch alle Lizenzfahrer überholen kann sollte sich mal überlegen ebenfalls ne Lizenz zu nehmen
> Also ich seh da kein Problem. Und inwiefern findest du es beim EMC besser? Da kommt es doch auch regelmässig zu Rangeleien am Start.....
> 
> Ich geh jetzt radeln,  ohne Regeln vom BDR oder sonst wem



jo, eigentlich ist es mir auch wurscht. es ist halt kein "jedermann"-rennen mehr, wenn lizenzler vorne hingestellt werden. bei den alten würd ich nicht sagen, dass man lizenzfahrer grundsätzlich als schneller bezeichnen kann.
wenn der bdr-käse beim 2. rip- lauf wäre, müsste ich nicht lange überlegen - dann würd ich 3 tage in daun fahren und die "organisierten" fahrer könnten unter sich bleiben.  

und ja, das finde ich am emc besser. die veranstalter haben bei den diskussionen letztens ganz klar festgestellt, dass sie weiterhin ein familiäres hobbyrennen bleiben wollen.

@einheimscher: du denkst in zu kleinen dimensionen. lass uns einen neuen verband gründen.  förderung von kleinen rennen inklusive ranking ohne lizenz. das arbeiten wir morgen mittag mal aus


----------



## Xededen (8. Juni 2005)

Was ist da am EMC anders? Es gibt auch keine getrennte Hobby Wertung und die Spitzen (Lizenz-)fahrer stehen in der ersten Startreihe. 

Und ich glaube nicht dass es ausreichend Hobbyrennfahrer im Saarland gibt um reine Hobbyrennen zu veranstalten....Aber kannst es ja versuchen  

P.S. Um EMC Flair aufkommen zulassen kann ich Dich (Jeden) bem rennen auch anschieben....nur beim Radtausch gibts Ärger.....


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juni 2005)

Falsch, beim EMC stehen diejenigen vorne die auch im Cup vorne sind, d.h. dass auch Hobbyfahrer vorne stehen können und auch teilw. stehen.
Mir ists eigentlich auch egal, aber schieben lass ich mich trotzdem nicht, ausserdem würdest du alleine mich verm. nichtmal schaffen  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (8. Juni 2005)

Und wie war das beim ersten Rennen? Weißt du schon wie wir das bei unserem 2. Rennen machen?? hääääää???? Ihr Stänkerer   


@Einheimischer: Wenn am Tag vorher nirgends Stadtfest ist, kannste auch wieder die Berge hochsprinten und brauchst mich eh net


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juni 2005)

da stellt sich dann jeder hin wo er will, ohne jegliche Reglementierung 
Hör mir blos damit auf - nie wieder Alkohol!   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (8. Juni 2005)

ich glaube, dass ein hobby-rennen (wie es der mtb-cup-saar ja auch ist) definitiv mehr leute anlockt als ein bdr-rennen, bei dem die hobby-senioren u.u. nur 20 minuten fahren dürfen. meine kritik richtet sich ja nur gegen die südwest-meisterschaft.
langsam merken ja sogar vereinzelt die strassenfahrer, dass es sinn macht rennen ohne lizenz-bedingung zu organisieren.

du darfst mich nach dem rennen gerne zum kuchenstand schieben   

und: ich bringe einfach einen edding mit, dann hab ich auch keine probleme mit farblicher zuordnung bei der startaufstellung


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juni 2005)

Aber Vorsicht, gegen Sprayer wird neuerdings mit aller Härte vorgegangen 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. Juni 2005)

noch witziger wäre natürlich ein paar lizenzler ohne ihr wissen in die hobby-klasse zu befördern. du lenkst ab, ich färbe um   

@anal.isa: hast du eigentlich schon den neuen § im bdr wb-mtb gesehen ? bei offiziellen wettkämpfen darf nur noch mit rasierten beinen gestartet werden. da wird das nix mit dem saarlandmeister   
ausserdem kann ich beweisen, dass du schon desöfteren gegen die bestimmung c2.1 absatz 3 verstossen hast   

@einheimischer: besoffen ? ich dachte du warst krank


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Juni 2005)

Ähm das eine schliest ja das andere nicht unbedingt aus.
Pssst, wenn die Zeller das spitz kriegen, bekommen wir niergens mehr Farben  
Jo, das mit den Beinen hab ich auch gelesen, dass gilt ja dann für alle Bereiche, auch Downhill und so   
Wie wärs eigentlich mal mit einem Le-Mans-Start, ist ja lt. BDR erlaubt. 
Ach ja, mein Plan demnächst mal mit meinem Komunionsanzug zu starten fällt auch flach, BDR schreibt Sportkleidung vor.  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, mein Plan demnächst mal mit meinem Komunionsanzug zu starten fällt auch flach, BDR schreibt Sportkleidung vor.
> 
> Grüße.



noch besser, es ist ja eine meisterschaft:
c2.2


> (3) Erscheinen am Start in unzureichender oder schlechter Bekleidung oder in schmutziger, zerrissener oder anstößiger Bekleidung:
> Verweigerung des Starts.



und ich wollte ohne hose fahren...


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Juni 2005)

rostiges Metall...   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (9. Juni 2005)

Jungs was nehmt ihr denn Nachts so zu euch?


----------



## Xededen (9. Juni 2005)

Hiermit rufe ich die erste inofizielle, von mir veranstaltete, Forumsmeisterschaft für Hobbybiker im Zuge des 1. Laufes des Mtb-Cup-Saar in NLW aus.

1.Preis: e Rennworschd

Startvoraussetzung: - keine Lizenz
                            - unrasierte Beine 
                            - Rad gemäs der STVO ausgerüstet
                            - ....


----------



## kaete (9. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit rufe ich die erste inofizielle, von mir veranstaltete, Forumsmeisterschaft für Hobbybiker im Zuge des 1. Laufes des Mtb-Cup-Saar in NLW aus.
> 
> 1.Preis: e Rennworschd
> 
> ...


unrasierte Beine?!

... das wollt ihr nicht wirklich


----------



## Crazy Eddie (9. Juni 2005)

wahrscheinlich müssen die hobbyfahrer auch jede runde am start absteigen und sich artig beim srb-funktionär bedanken, dass man überhaupt mitfahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (2. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!
Klasse Veranstaltung heute!!! Großes Lob an die Veranstalter und ihre Helfer! Vielen Dank nochmal an Benjamin M. für den geliehenen Schlauch am Start. Da sieht man wiedermal die Fainess im MTB Sport! 

Eine Frag hätte ich noch an den SRB wie wird bei euch entschieden, ob nun U23 gemeinsam mit den Herren gewertet werden oder getrennt? Ist das vom Schaltjahr abhängig? Sorry, aber bei solch geringer Aufklärung an die Rennfahrer kommt es einem schon wie Willkür vor.

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Crazy Eddie (2. Juli 2005)

anscheinend haben sich die hobbyfahrer zumindest in der mhk wirklich abschrecken lassen   aber wenn mir jemand vorher gesagt hätte, das ich nachher ne fahrzeit von1 h 47' auf der uhr stehen habe, dann hätte ich es vielleicht auch bleiben lassen  
auf jeden fall nenn ich mich jetzt hobby-südwestmeister und der srb kann nix dagegen machen


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2005)

So hier passt's wohl besser   

Also, erstmal riesen Sorry an Kaete, dass ich letztendlich doch deinen Lauf verpasst habe, ich war echt im Stress. 
An alle Teilnehmer ein dickes Lob, ich konnte mir das ganze heute ja mal von aussen betrachten und muss zugeben, es war eins der schwereren Rennen  
Ganz untätig war ich aber auch nicht, ich hab mit meiner neuen Cam ein paar Bilder gemacht, die ich auch schon online gestellt habe, wie immer zu finden unter www.einheimischer.de.vu 
Viel Spass beim anschauen!

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (3. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, erstmal riesen Sorry an Kaete, dass ich letztendlich doch deinen Lauf verpasst habe, ich war echt im Stress.
> 
> Grüße.



Hey, kein Problem, hast da glaube ich auch nicht so viel verpasst, hatte gestern irgendwie keine Lust mich richtig zu quälen   
War aber auch mal eine Erfahrung   
Und an sich war die Veranstaltung tip top!


Hast ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht, Einheimischer   

Grüße 
Kaete


----------



## jon348 (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Auch von mir gibts nur Lob für die Veranstaltung...hat alles super funktioniert! Klasse! 
Schade nur wie Sascha ja schon angesprochen hat mit der Wertung Herren und U23 ! Letztes Jahr noch getrennt, dieses Jahr nicht...da wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr wieder getrennt! Einmal so, einmal so ! Der Hammer war ja auch, dass die Medaillen nicht graviert wurden (aus Kostengründen) und es dafür ne Urkunde gab. Haha! Tja, schon lustig beim SRB....(das ist keine Kritik an dem RSF Niederlinxweiler, sondern eher einige Leute beim SRB! )

mfg
Jonas


----------



## Limit83 (3. Juli 2005)

jon348 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Auch von mir gibts nur Lob für die Veranstaltung...hat alles super funktioniert! Klasse!
> Schade nur wie Sascha ja schon angesprochen hat mit der Wertung Herren und U23 ! Letztes Jahr noch getrennt, dieses Jahr nicht...da wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr wieder getrennt! Einmal so, einmal so ! Der Hammer war ja auch, dass die Medaillen nicht graviert wurden (aus Kostengründen) und es dafür ne Urkunde gab. Haha! Tja, schon lustig beim SRB....(das ist keine Kritik an dem RSF Niederlinxweiler, sondern eher einige Leute beim SRB! )
> ...


Stimmt, das mit der Gravur ist echt der Hammer...   

Aber wer ist Sascha?   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Xededen (3. Juli 2005)

Hi, 
ich freu mich dass es euch bei uns trotz (oder wegen ???) des Wetters gefallen hat...
Es gab schon einige Vorfälle/Entscheidungen, die meiner Meinung nach nicht so glücklich waren. Aber so läufts nun mal (im Profisport ??? )    

Zu der Unterteilung Männer/U23 kann ich nur sagen, dass dann der Tag ja noch länger geworden wäre, das wären je 2 weitere Siegerehrungen geworden, also nach dem letzten Rennen *15* Ehrungen ....

Zu den Medaillen und Urkunden. Ich hab die Urkunden ausgedruckt. Wenn ich jetzt die Medaillen graviert hätte, würde die keiner mehr wollen    oder die Platzierungen müssten vorher schon ausgelost werden.

Naja, war ja alles in allem ne schöne Veranstaltung. Die Ergebnisse sind online und im Laufe der Woche folgen die Bilder ....

Edit: Ein Team vom SR war anwesend. Es werden 3 Beiträge ausgestrahlt. Der erste war gestern, heute folgt einer und morgen gibts einen über Silke. Die Sendungen, bzw. Zeiten weiß ich leider nicht mehr ....


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Juli 2005)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend haben sich die hobbyfahrer zumindest in der mhk wirklich abschrecken lassen   aber wenn mir jemand vorher gesagt hätte, das ich nachher ne fahrzeit von1 h 47' auf der uhr stehen habe, dann hätte ich es vielleicht auch bleiben lassen
> auf jeden fall nenn ich mich jetzt hobby-südwestmeister und der srb kann nix dagegen machen




GEIL  

PRIMA IDEE!!!

Und ich nenn mich jetzt: "König vom Saarland"  
...
kann auch keiner was dagegen machen....


.... außer vielleicht die Herren und Damen mit den weißen Kitteln und der ungemütlichen Jacke... die mit den langen Ärmeln bis zum Rücken!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (4. Juli 2005)

> Und ich nenn mich jetzt: "König vom Saarland"



Und hier geht es zu deiner Burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jon348 (4. Juli 2005)

Ich nenn mich ab jetzt Hobby Südwestmeister der Nasenbohrer!   und der Nasenbohrer-Saarland Verband kann nix dagegen machen! 
Jolly Rogers: cooles Rad !   

mfg
Jon348


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. Juli 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier geht es zu deiner Burg




Genau!  

Du hast es erfasst!!  
Und wie Du sicherlich auch weißt, habe ich ein ziemlich großes Gefolge hier am Hof!  

Aber eins ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen und deshalb hätte ich auch ein Sellenangebot für Dich:

Ich habs immernoch nicht geschaftt die Stelle des 1. Hofnarren zu besetzen - keiner hier ist der richtige ....

....aber Du scheinst geboren für diese Stelle!


----------



## Crazy Eddie (5. Juli 2005)




----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. Juli 2005)

Jolly Rogers
geboren 29.02.1303 in Schweitrize
ledig, keine Kinder
angestrebte Tätigkeit: 1. Hofnarren

*BERUFSERFAHRUNG*

04/1321  12/1325
Am Hofe Bollwerk
Position: Ausbildung zum Hofnarr
Singen, Tanzen

01/1326  07/1340
Am Hofe Piatzen
Anerkennungsjahr als staatl. geprüfter Hofnarr
Schulung in Singen, Tanzen 

08/1340  03/1350
Am Hofe Piatzen
Position: 4. Hofnarr
Singen und Tanzen 

04/1350  06/2005
Im Verlies von Aragon



*Sprachkenntnisse*

Saarländisch


*Interessen*

Singen und Tanzen


*ZU MEINER PERSON*

Mein Lebenslauf steht für kontinuierliche Weiterbildung, Leistungsbereitschaft und Lernfähigkeit. Ich verfüge über fundierte Erfahrungen in den Bereichen Singen und Tanzen. Zu betonen sind meine guten Sprachkenntnisse und deren Anwendungssicherheit. 

Die Arbeit hat in meinem Leben, da ich Single bin, einen besonderen Stellenwert, sodass konkrete berufliche Ziele für mich eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Ich würde mich sehr gern mit vollem Engagement der von Ihnen beschriebenen Stelle widmen. 


Hochachtungsvoll

Jolly Rogers


----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. Juli 2005)

@jon348:

DANKE


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. Juli 2005)

Ok,
bist eingestellt!  

Arbeitsvertrag über 24h/ Tag und obligatorischen Peitchenhieben geht demnächst zu!  

P.S.: Die Lebenserwartung Deiner Vorgänger ist als eher gering zu bezeichnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. Juli 2005)

DANKE mein    .........  wie soll ich SIE besingen


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juli 2005)

Neue "Special-Gallerie" mit "bearbeiteten" Bildern zum MTB Cup Saar auf meiner Seite: www.einheimischer.de.vu   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (7. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Neue "Special-Gallerie" mit "bearbeiteten" Bildern zum MTB Cup Saar auf meiner Seite: www.einheimischer.de.vu
> 
> Grüße.


  
Super starke Bilder!!! 
Beim "Comic" lach ich mich schlapp!!! Besonders leeqwars Gesichtsausdruck...


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juli 2005)

na toll, alle bekommen coole rennbilder und ich werd vergackeiert...     
aber nach dem rennen haben glaub ich andere mehr über den srb so gedacht    ich hab die beine, den kopf und den rücken verflucht


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juli 2005)

Sorry, musste einfach sein, sobald ich nochmal Zeit hab, bekommst du auch ein "cooles" Rennbild - versprochen!  

Edit: "Cooles Rennbild" von leeqwar nachgereicht (ich hoffe du hörst jetzt auf zu qwängeln?)   

Weitere folgen die Tage...

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (8. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, musste einfach sein, sobald ich nochmal Zeit hab, bekommst du auch ein "cooles" Rennbild - versprochen!
> 
> Edit: "Cooles Rennbild" von leeqwar nachgereicht (ich hoffe du hörst jetzt auf zu qwängeln?)
> 
> ...


    

wenn schon die leistung unter aller sau war sollte man dennoch immer gut aussehn...


----------



## 007ike (8. Juli 2005)

he danke! Du machst dich mit den Bildern!   
@leeqwar nimms nicht so schwer, dass du wieder Ziel bösartigen Spotts warst. Ich bin froh, dass er nicht das Bild auf dem ich ohne Helm da stehe ausgeschlachtet hat, denn mein Blick ist dort auch nicht gerade .............. wie auch immer

@ all nächste Woche müssen wir aber mal wieder alle zusammen radeln gehen


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ all nächste Woche müssen wir aber mal wieder alle zusammen radeln gehen



Nach näherem betrachten meines Vorderrades, bin ich auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich demnächst nochmal biken sollte...





...bevor sich in meinem Rahmen noch ein Eichhörnchen einnistet  

Grüße.


----------

